# EP8 with Di2 gears?



## Verttii (Aug 20, 2009)

I'm new to this e-bike thingy with Canyon Neuron:ON that I got recently, so if there might be a thread on this already or some good article on interwebs, feel free to point me towards the right direction. So far I did not manage to find anything too specific for this purpose...

I have from my old bike left a full XT Di2 set which I would like to hook up to with the EP8 motor system on this bike. AFAIK, I would just need to hook up the shifter and RD to the display unit (SC7000) and that should be it wring-wise, but what do I need to do on the EP8 software side to "enable" the Di2 gears on same system, or is it maybe something the system does automatically when Di2 is connected to the system?

I only found some Youtube videos describing the procedure for the older E8000 motor unit, there one needed to change gears from mechanical to electronic and thats it. Can this be done for EP8 with the eTube app, or is some other app/software needed? Or is this kind of "coding" generally something that would require special tools/cables only bike shops normally have?

Then another thing is related to the functionality side, does the EP8 have such fancy function to reduce power while shifting, when shifting is done with Di2 hooked on same system?
Technically it would be possible, but I did not find any references if it would/could do this or not...


----------



## BetterShifting Terry (4 mo ago)

If you connect compatible units, they should work out of the box. 
In the rare cases where they don't, a firmware update usually fixes that.

Since the SC-E7000 display has BluetoothLE, you should be able to connect to the bike using the E-Tube Cyclist app for Android/iOS. Have you ever done that before?


----------



## Verttii (Aug 20, 2009)

Yep, e-Tube app works fine and firmware seems to be somewhat up-to-date on the e-bike components, some wasn't quite the latest one, but one or two digits only from the latest version. Gotta hook up the Di2 setup first then and update those components (if not latest) before plugging in to the e-bike, however those should be up to date too as I've updated those fairly recently.


----------



## Nakkipata (Feb 20, 2019)

A friend of mine did this modifications to his Orbea Rise. The problem was that the motor software was set for manual shifters only and to enable the di2 option, the bike had to go to Shimano. No service centre or consumers are able to enable it if that is the case.


----------



## Verttii (Aug 20, 2009)

OK, I updated the firmware on the RD and trigger and plugged it in the Canyon. The display gave E030 error, so apparently the settings need to be modified with something more sophisticated than the normal consumer BT eTube app. 

Internetz search gave suggestion to Emax app, which supposedly could be used to change gears system from mechanical to electrical. Has anyone experience is Emax a legit app for this kind of purpose? Or is this definitely something that should be done by official dealer with proper tools?


----------



## Nakkipata (Feb 20, 2019)

Verttii said:


> OK, I updated the firmware on the RD and trigger and plugged it in the Canyon. The display gave E030 error, so apparently the settings need to be modified with something more sophisticated than the normal consumer BT eTube app.
> 
> Internetz search gave suggestion to Emax app, which supposedly could be used to change gears system from mechanical to electrical. Has anyone experience is Emax a legit app for this kind of purpose? Or is this definitely something that should be done by official dealer with proper tools?


If that is a new bike, you will lose the warranty using that software. Just contact youe closest shimano service center and let them handle it with shimano directly. We just went through this scenario last week.


----------



## Verttii (Aug 20, 2009)

It is bought used, so no warranty related problems, at lest official warranty. I was just wondering if I there is a way to do it home, it would save me the bother to find some shop that can do that and then drag the bike there... Additionally, if someone plans to do similar in future, would be nice if one could somewhat easily find what kind of wizardry is actually needed.


----------



## Verttii (Aug 20, 2009)

I can confirm that it is possible to change gear settings between electronic and mechanical with the eMax tuning -app, doesn't even require the license. The default gearing is 12 speed and the app detects that the Di2 supports only 11 gears and certain cassettes, so one needs to change also the gear number and rear cog settings accordingly. This was just the initial test if that app works or not, so I'll put some further report when I get the whole thing installed and couple of rides experience on how the Di2 works on an e-bike...


----------

